# Why can't women on dating apps hold a conversation?



## amateur professional lurk (Aug 24, 2022)

Every single article by a woman about online dating is them complaining that men can't conversation. but so far my experience has been the opposite. getting a woman to give more than a two word reply is like pulling teeth. Like you see something interesting on their profile, something they claim they have a passion for, so after introductions you ask an open ended question about that passion of theirs, and without fail they give a three word response(it's actually only a two word response if you dont count 'lol' as a word) and ends it there. no follow up comments,no further explanations, no asking you questions,just three word reply and waiting on you, the man, to continue to carry all the weight of the conversation.  honestly who would ever thought that getting a woman to talk about herself would be so difficult. 


my thoughts on it are that it is either them being lazy, wanting the guy to do all the work while they lazily reply back and enjoy the male attention, or the classic case of they are actually only interested in superficials and  will happily respond to tyrone's message of "hey bitch want sum fuk?"
the only other thing i can think of is that i am the common denominator and must be something wrong with me, that other guys have no problem getting women to have an actual conversation.  have any of you other male kiwis had any similar experiences, or perhapse the exact opposite experience with dating apps? 

this and many many other reasons is why i hate online dating, it is a giant scam and should be avoided.  online dating apps are fat and i would not have sex with them.  i am even more jaded against the modern world.


----------



## Bonesjones (Aug 24, 2022)

They can, just not with you.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Aug 24, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> They can, just not with you.


that's what i suspected and feared. looks like it's time for me to go 41% myself.  it has been fun guys, see you on the other side with terry and sky king.


----------



## batterybee (Aug 24, 2022)

nooooo dont do it, your so funny haha ...


----------



## Getting tard comed (Aug 24, 2022)

1) they have 50 other guys(literally) messaging them at the same time and their attention is there. 

2) They can but not with you

3) If you are using a dating app for a convo and not setting up a date you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Big Boss Nigger (Aug 24, 2022)

Imagine using dating apps.


----------



## Bonesjones (Aug 24, 2022)

Imagine you go to a bar and you see a girl standing alone, so you think about talking to her. Before you can someone else walks up and talks to her for a few minutes and leaves. Online dating is that, but instead of one other guy it's 15,000. There's a reason it only works for the above average and obstinate.

If you can't work out how to talk to strangers in public, I recommend drinking heavily and doing cocaine for a few years. You'll figure it out.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Aug 24, 2022)

Women don't have to be interesting unless they're a 1/10. As a consequence most aren't good at conversations. It's that simple.


----------



## Chongqing (Aug 24, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> Imagine you go to a bar and you see a girl standing alone, so you think about talking to her. Before you can someone else walks up and talks to her for a few minutes and leaves. Online dating is that, but instead of one other guy it's 15,000. There's a reason it only works for the above average and obstinate.
> 
> If you can't work out how to talk to strangers in public, I recommend drinking heavily and doing cocaine for a few years. You'll figure it out.


In your scenario, you've waited your turn and the other guy has left. 

Online dating is different because it's like shouting over 50 guys.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 24, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> They can, just not with you.


Fuck! Literally word for word what I was gonna write!


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 24, 2022)

*Dating Apps are two separate hells, the woman gets fed until she is sickened and the man gets starved until he is spiteful.*

They are a failure of procedure, people are supposed to match and leave quickly for a meetup and for two opposite reasons neither gender is largely satisfied after a while and this isn't happening.  There should be bars and restaurants linked to Apps, letting you reserve tables and ensuring women that weirdos can be escaped from.  It would get the man a date, the woman her safety, and the bar and app their businesses.  Instead we get shit, and everyone is touch starved.  Even an AI linking people with shared interests and trying to set two people near each other up for a date would be better than we have now.

If it helps, my wife is sick of being pregnant.  The baby was due in August but she isn't coming out.  So there is a hell constructed for every level of attempt?  I don't know, I have to rub her feet before she can sleep so I'm not allowed to be happy either.  Life sucks except for the good parts that make it all worth it in the end.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Aug 24, 2022)

> They can, just not with you.


Aside of this cruel but apparent reply, I think most of people will be kinda dumb when a stranger asks them about their passion. What if I get verbose and seem dumb? What if my hobby is actually laughable as fuck? People want to make right impression and lack autistic self-confidence to state what they truly find intresting. It's the same "tell us about yourself" question from the job interview, most just have no idea what to say.


----------



## AUTOEXEC2.BAT (Aug 24, 2022)

I'll give you a reply as a True and Honest womb having god fearing "cis" woman, a lot has been answered above but there's some things missing.
Beauty is a pain, men will have certain expectations but you've become shy because you're apparently above average, it puts a lot of pressure on you. There's this saying, "An average girl will be confident in the bedroom, a hot girl doesn't know what to do with herself" - Eleanor Roosevelt, 1984 or whoever the fuck. You put a certain expectation on us that we'll realistically never be able to meet, because we don't see what you see. There's also this "hot and cold" thing, people assume that girls do this on purpose but many times the opposite is true, we're just shy sometimes. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Aside from this, most times we're just not interested in you. The truth is that men and women have way different expectations of each other and to find a balance with this on a dating app of all places is incredibly hard unless you're both attractive and have matching interests. Usually men try to set up a date and we don't want this, we're generally much more introspective and touchy creatures than men, so if we seem hesitant or disinterested, it's usually because of this. What a lot of men, including troons don't understand is that most women are actually very thoughtful and introspective, so this clashes a lot with society's view of women in that the women is an object of beauty.


----------



## PFM (Aug 24, 2022)

I've never used a dating app but I would say having a conversation via text message is retarded as fuck. Try and get them on the phone or meet in person.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 24, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> I'll give you a reply as a True and Honest womb having god fearing "cis" woman, a lot has been answered above but there's some things missing.
> Beauty is a pain, men will have certain expectations but you've become shy because you're apparently above average, it puts a lot of pressure on you. There's this saying, "An average girl will be confident in the bedroom, a hot girl doesn't know what to do with herself" - Eleanor Roosevelt, 1984 or whoever the fuck. You put a certain expectation on us that we'll realistically never be able to meet, because we don't see what you see. There's also this "hot and cold" thing, people assume that girls do this on purpose but many times the opposite is true, we're just shy sometimes. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> Aside from this, most times we're just not interested in you. The truth is that men and women have way different expectations of each other and to find a balance with this on a dating app of all places is incredibly hard unless you're both attractive and have matching interests. Usually men try to set up a date and we don't want this, we're generally much more introspective and touchy creatures than men, so if we seem hesitant or disinterested, it's usually because of this. What a lot of men, including troons don't understand is that most women are actually very thoughtful and introspective, so this clashes a lot with society's view of women in that the women is an object of beauty.


>Go on app specifically designed for setting up dates. 
>'Men want to set up dates, which, we generally don't want.' 


C-can you see where some confusion might be found? Because that doesn't sound like introspection, it sounds like being a navel gazing, lazy retard.


----------



## AUTOEXEC2.BAT (Aug 24, 2022)

Johan Schmidt said:


> C-can you see where some confusion might be found? Because that doesn't sound like introspection, it sounds like being a navel gazing, lazy retard.


Absolutely, what I mean is that men and women have different ideas and expectations of what dating entails and society tends to push women into the other direction, thus causing this disconnect.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 24, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> Absolutely, what I mean is that men and women have different ideas and expectations of what dating entails and society tends to push women into the other direction, thus causing this disconnect.


Not really no, men want to have relationships with women, women want to have relationships with men. Pretty standard fare. Hookup culture encourages women to behave like a stereotype of men, but by and large I've found that dating in general is pretty much exactly how I expected it to be. Dating apps are a fucking disease sure, but they have nothing actually to do with dating.

'Being able to hold a conversation' and 'being able to set boundaries' are not put upon expectations; they are basic entry requirements to being an adult. If you are incapable of just saying 'Not interested, sorry.' then you're a child, not a woman. If you are incapable of engaging men in basic conversation, then you shouldn't even be on dating apps, you're wasting everyones time.


----------



## AUTOEXEC2.BAT (Aug 24, 2022)

Johan Schmidt said:


> If you are incapable of just saying 'Not interested, sorry.' then you're a child, not a woman.


Or just ghost. Are you mad she didn't respond?


----------



## Amphotericin B (Aug 24, 2022)

Women get bombarded with messages and don’t have time to write invested replies to each one.  Women are even more cynical than men about online dating because of pushy creeps who won’t take no (or silence) for an answer. 

Women are hesitant to respond because some men get weird, and that ruins it for normal men. Go to any women’s site and you’ll see women hate online dating as much as men do. It’s tragic. Online dating looks horrible, I say everyone should walk away from it.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Aug 24, 2022)

My last dating app 'date' texted me 3 days before the date, initiated the conversation and texted after the date.

Needless to say, she was a 1 and I never contacted her ever again lmao


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Aug 24, 2022)

Amphotericin B said:


> because of pushy creeps who won’t take no (or silence) for an answer.


well two things:
1) silence is not an acceptable answer. grow some balls and just say what you mean, if you are not interested say no, im not interested. 
2) if the creep wont take no for an answer then use the block button(and possibly report button), that is what it is there for.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 24, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> Or just ghost. Are you mad she didn't respond?


On a dating app? Lol no. Tinder is literally just a bootycall app. I will probably have a sour opinion of her if we ever met in person after; if she for example, matched with me, and then completely ignored everything and never responded, because I'm going to assume she's either A) Fucking ignorant. B) Swiping yes to everything. Neither of which are a good look, but I wouldn't be angry. If it was something like an older dating site - none spring to mind with the 'message anyone' format anymore - then not even that. It'd be no different to walking up to someone and trying to hit on them, and getting hit with 'not interested.' Dating apps are a low investment, low reward sort of thing. If we're having a good back and forth, and then she suddenly ghosts, I'm going to assume I was just a boilerplate while she chatted with other dudes, and someone else got her instead. Easy come, easy go.

In person? After we've set up a date? Yes, absolutely I'm going to be mad, I value my time and I value other peoples time. Why agree to meet, and then deliberately not arrive? That would be incredibly self centred for a person to do that.


----------



## gang weeder (Aug 24, 2022)

Wow what a stupid question this is. Women don't need to contribute to conversations. Women don't need to be interesting. A woman can legitimately be little more than a pretty set piece who sits there (or lays on her back, when the time calls) and she'll still have plenty of male attention. It's obviously very different for men. How sheltered and naive are you?


----------



## SwanSwanson (Aug 24, 2022)

Reddit of all places is unironically better for this shit, you're able to read her profile to see what type of individual the girl, you can filter for similar interests and there are less people shouting over you. 

Not to powerlevel but I might very well get married pretty soon from this girl I first texted over reddit.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Aug 24, 2022)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> Aside of this cruel but apparent reply, I think most of people will be kinda dumb when a stranger asks them about their passion. What if I get verbose and seem dumb? What if my hobby is actually laughable as fuck? People want to make right impression and lack autistic self-confidence to state what they truly find intresting. It's the same "tell us about yourself" question from the job interview, most just have no idea what to say.


Your fucking up if you are doing this over text and not in person. Dating app are for a bantery introduction, a quick connection on interests, and then setting up an actual date at a specific place at a specific time. Anything else is fucking up. Go to reddit to talk to people. 


Johan Schmidt said:


> 'Being able to hold a conversation' and 'being able to set boundaries' are not put upon expectations; they are basic entry requirements to being an adult. If you are incapable of just saying 'Not interested, sorry.' then you're a child, not a woman. If you are incapable of engaging men in basic conversation, then you shouldn't even be on dating apps, you're wasting everyones time.


I see your problem. Most women(95%+) are functional children.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 24, 2022)

You're more likely to find gay porn at a Christian bookstore than you are to find a well adjusted person on a dating app.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 24, 2022)

Amphotericin B said:


> Women get bombarded with messages and don’t have time to write invested replies to each one.  Women are even more cynical than men about online dating because of pushy creeps who won’t take no (or silence) for an answer.
> 
> Women are hesitant to respond because some men get weird, and that ruins it for normal men. Go to any women’s site and you’ll see women hate online dating as much as men do. It’s tragic. Online dating looks horrible, I say everyone should walk away from it.


Or people could just stop sucking balls at online dating, and maybe then society would improve with less psychopathic incels and crazy catladies wasting oxygen on this planet


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Aug 25, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> Reddit of all places is unironically better for this shit, you're able to read her profile to see what type of individual the girl, you can filter for similar interests and there are less people shouting over you.
> 
> Not to powerlevel but I might very well get married pretty soon from this girl I first texted over reddit.


Reddit? That's not a girl. It's a man baby!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2022)

It's not you it's the apps.  They're a terrible place to meet anybody, they encourage users to judge matches by very shallow characteristics, and there's no emotional investment to continue talking to any one particular person. But if you ask for something shallow and specific on your profile (e.g. "message me if you are short and Jewish" "I love fat chicks", "No women, I'm gay" ), a bunch of people who don't match march into the inbox to demand "HEY! WHY DON'T YOU LIKE ME?!" Once one gets enough of these messages, you feel a little calloused to the plight of your suitors. You're probably dealing with girls who are exhausted from the last 17 queries and only want to put in a minimal investment until they know that this thing with you has legs. 

Go straight to the date, get coffee, and then chat. You'll have a better conversation face to face.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Aug 25, 2022)

Stan said:


> It's not you it's the apps.  They're a terrible place to meet anybody, they encourage users to judge matches by very shallow characteristics, and there's no emotional investment to continue talking to any one particular person.


no, it is me, but i am with you on how terrible the apps are. there are people who have made real connections using them, but at this point i dont see how and only explain it as those are the flukes and rare exceptions.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> no, it is me, but i am with you on how terrible the apps are. there are people who have made real connections using them, but at this point i dont see how and only explain it as those are the flukes and rare exceptions.


It's like the lottery: you can't win if you don't play. 

I'm sure you're a perfectly nice person. You don't have to be perfect to get a mate; nobody is perfect. Seek to enjoy your life as it is, and I think someone will see that contentment and want to be with you.


----------



## Space_Dandy (Aug 30, 2022)

AUTOEXEC2.BAT said:


> I'll give you a reply as a True and Honest womb having god fearing "cis" woman, a lot has been answered above but there's some things missing.
> Beauty is a pain, men will have certain expectations but you've become shy because you're apparently above average, it puts a lot of pressure on you. There's this saying, "An average girl will be confident in the bedroom, a hot girl doesn't know what to do with herself" - Eleanor Roosevelt, 1984 or whoever the fuck. You put a certain expectation on us that we'll realistically never be able to meet, because we don't see what you see. There's also this "hot and cold" thing, people assume that girls do this on purpose but many times the opposite is true, we're just shy sometimes. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> Aside from this, most times we're just not interested in you. The truth is that men and women have way different expectations of each other and to find a balance with this on a dating app of all places is incredibly hard unless you're both attractive and have matching interests. Usually men try to set up a date and we don't want this, we're generally much more introspective and touchy creatures than men, so if we seem hesitant or disinterested, it's usually because of this. What a lot of men, including troons don't understand is that most women are actually very thoughtful and introspective, so this clashes a lot with society's view of women in that the women is an object of beauty.





Johan Schmidt said:


> >Go on app specifically designed for setting up dates.
> >'Men want to set up dates, which, we generally don't want.'
> 
> View attachment 3642443
> C-can you see where some confusion might be found? Because that doesn't sound like introspection, it sounds like being a navel gazing, lazy retard.


@Johan Schmidt She said it in her post, that this behavior is characteristic of a woman who isn't interested in that particular man she is communicating with. She goes on to describe the shyness of women, which I think goes hand in hand with the well known fact that most women are terrified of confrontation and have a high degree of agreeableness.

Putting this together, women would rather seem passively disinterested and hope the man gets the hint rather than potentially draw his ire by either ignoring him, or rejecting him outright.

Also don't forget that on these dating services, women (any woman, even low effort profiles) get a tsunami of suiters. This means that 99% of them need to be gotten rid of one way or another, so this situation happens a lot.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Aug 30, 2022)

Because they are bots. Dating apps don't exist to help you find a partner, they are a business that wants to extract as much revenue from men as possible.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Aug 30, 2022)

"Dating" apps are basically meat markets that are almost entirely based on appearance. You could literally be a wife-beating, child-molesting, borderline-retarded crack addict and you'll still get showered in matches as long as you have a nice jawline and a ripped bod.
People use dating apps for sex. That's it. They're hook-up apps. Any conversation that you have on said apps is done in hopes of having sex. If the other person ghosts you, it's because they don't want to have sex with you. There's no substance to any conversations that you have on them.


Wesley Willis said:


> Because they are bots. Dating apps don't exist to help you find a partner, they are a business that wants to extract as much revenue from men as possible.


Or this. Assume most mainstream services are full of bots.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Aug 30, 2022)

Amphotericin B said:


> Women get bombarded with messages and don’t have time to write invested replies to each one.  Women are even more cynical than men about online dating because of pushy creeps who won’t take no (or silence) for an answer.
> 
> Women are hesitant to respond because some men get weird, and that ruins it for normal men. Go to any women’s site and you’ll see women hate online dating as much as men do. It’s tragic. Online dating looks horrible, I say everyone should walk away from it.


The real answer is, of course, that ( these ) women believe that men they don't find attractive are unworthy of basic human consideration.


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Aug 30, 2022)

OkCupid wrote about this on their research blog once or twice (which was deleted when they were acquired by the company that owns Tinder lol): https://archive.ph/P209c

Short version is a combination of negative feedback loops in user behaviour and the profit paradox of platforms that have no motivation to actually help you hook up. 
But read it, there are flowcharts and graphs.

Of course girls could break those negative feedback loops if they had any honour. There was some data on that too: https://archive.ph/QNCbf


----------



## UmQasaan (Aug 30, 2022)

Lack of personality, it's common for most of the app as a whole


			https://towardsdatascience.com/i-analyzed-hundreds-of-users-tinder-data-including-messages-so-you-dont-have-to-14c6dc4a5fdd
		





			https://archive.ph/d7FsR
		

Tinder has always been a hookup app. Try hinge or badoo


----------



## Otterly (Aug 31, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> well two things:
> 1) silence is not an acceptable answer. grow some balls and just say what you mean, if you are not interested say no, im not interested.
> 2) if the creep wont take no for an answer then use the block button(and possibly report button), that is what it is there for.


Just to play devils advocate for a minute here. I’ve never used a dating app, but have colleagues and friends who do. All of them have shown me multiple exchanges where it’s gone  something like:
Man: hi pretty lady want to date?
Woman: thanks but you’re not my type, but good luck and have a nice day
Man: I WILL COME AND RAPE YOIR CORPSE YOU BITCH 
  All the women I know who have been in apps are very wary about turning men down becasue a number of them act like this. Women turn men down by the non direct approach (‘sorry I’ve got a boyfriend’ if you approach them in a bar for example) because while most men are fine, the percentage who will do you some damage if you outright refuse them is not zero. I’ve been approached in a pub more than once when I was just out with a couple of friends for a quiet one and been hit on, been very polite about saying no (ah sorry I’m just out with my friends tonight, you have a good one’ and been met with rage, it is scary.) 
   Taking that into account, a woman who is being cool but evasive isn’t interested in you so just leave it. We should all be more more honest and direct but people are weird. 
   Online dating looks like an absolute hellscape if I’m honest. There are decent women out there and there’s someone for everyone (I thought I’d end up a cat lady but I ended up getting married, believe me I’m no 10/10.) but those women aren’t, in the main, on dating apps. You have to go and meet people in real life and that is extremely difficult these days. Think about what the women you would like to meet ARE. Are they sporty? Go find a local hiking group. Cultured? Go do that. Practical? Gardening groups? Church? Etc. Also befriend people your parents age in those groups becasue one of them will have a simply lovely niece who would be perfect for you. Good luck


----------



## Johnny Salami (Aug 31, 2022)

I just post a shirtless pic


----------



## Bloitzhole (Aug 31, 2022)

Women get a million billion messages every day and have to filter them somehow. Unless you are the most interesting match of the hour/day/week, you won't make it through. It's an online dating problem, not a male or female problem.

My opening message is usually a variation of
"Online texting is like eating soup with chopsticks. So how about we don't do that and head to *location* and do *activity* - I'll bring Cheesecake. Worst case scenario, we'll hate eachother forever after 10 minutes BUT we'll still have cheesecake, and it's a pretty good day when there's cheesecake. Also I hear there's *thing at location*, which goes pretty well with cheesecake"

It usually goes alright with the type of woman I get along with IRL (not timid, active, enjoys cheesecake outside). And even when there's no spark, no click - it's really IS still a good day when you're outside with cheesecake.


----------



## Tree (Aug 31, 2022)

Johan Schmidt said:


> >Go on app specifically designed for setting up dates.
> >'Men want to set up dates, which, we generally don't want.'
> 
> View attachment 3642443
> C-can you see where some confusion might be found? Because that doesn't sound like introspection, it sounds like being a navel gazing, lazy retard.


No confusion necessary, that _is_ the introspection.


----------



## gang weeder (Aug 31, 2022)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Not really no, men want to have relationships with women, women want to have relationships with men. Pretty standard fare. Hookup culture encourages women to behave like a stereotype of men, but by and large I've found that dating in general is pretty much exactly how I expected it to be. Dating apps are a fucking disease sure, but they have nothing actually to do with dating.
> 
> 'Being able to hold a conversation' and 'being able to set boundaries' are not put upon expectations; they are basic entry requirements to being an adult. If you are incapable of just saying 'Not interested, sorry.' then you're a child, not a woman. If you are incapable of engaging men in basic conversation, then you shouldn't even be on dating apps, you're wasting everyones time.



Again: Women don't need to employ even the most basic of social skills or effort in these interactions. They are drowning in male attention simply by existing on these apps. So, the woman you are responding to has a very roundabout and frankly woman-ish way of explaining it, but she is basically correct when she says that women usually aren't interested and usually don't actually want dates with the men that they "can't hold a conversation with." Since the app is so over-saturated with so many easy matches, women usually take no interest until/unless they manage to match with someone who strikes them as exceptional.


----------



## Montalbane (Aug 31, 2022)

I get more sex by being active in the social circles around me.
Sorry but dating appa are for models and the wealthy only.
And that's a good thing.
Keeps the BPD retards in their shallow bubbles.


----------



## GoysGoneWild (Sep 2, 2022)

The great thing is I make a lot and am out doing a lot.
Shitty thing is I work from home in one of the most male dominated fields, and my interests are predominantly male; I can count on one hand the number of women in the top 4 activities I do, and ofc they are all with someone.

Shit sucks but it is what it is. The apps are repulsive to me and when out I am usually hanging and engaged with friends - approaching someone random you find attractive used to be easier from what I remember but after the app-pocalypse, it is now close to impossible.

Sorry ladies, continue swiping I guess.


----------



## ReasonablyRetarded (Sep 2, 2022)

Because dating apps focus on the most common denominator which will always be some basic bland boring shit like "wine, netflix and WaNdErLuSt". Not to mention that if you're getting 346 likes in one hour as a woman you're going to be VERY selective, even if you're a proper braphog. If someone or something doesn't spike your interest immediately(with which most women is going to be something VERY generic or VERY specific with no inbetween), you'd feel like you're wasting time. If someone doesn't seem perfect after a date or two, you're gonna move on because your mind is still with those 346 likes.

Tl;dr
They can hold a conversation, they just won't with you, even if that isn't directly your own fault.


----------



## LillWeeb (Sep 2, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> "Dating" apps are basically meat markets that are almost entirely based on appearance. You could literally be a wife-beating, child-molesting, borderline-retarded crack addict and you'll still get showered in matches as long as you have a nice jawline and a ripped bod.
> People use dating apps for sex. That's it. They're hook-up apps. Any conversation that you have on said apps is done in hopes of having sex. If the other person ghosts you, it's because they don't want to have sex with you. There's no substance to any conversations that you have on them.
> 
> Or this. Assume most mainstream services are full of bots.


Usually I assume anyone who seems foreign to my area, not just ethnicity but just comes of off way out of place. For example having views of a skyline from cities not in the part of the country I live in , or just way too good looking I know they are a bot.


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Sep 2, 2022)

Am I an asshole for just using the app to test my odds of getting a goth gf? Shockingly, I have about a 50% success ratio but then I typically just ghost them after they say "Hiii" because I don't feel like talking to them after they boost my ego.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 2, 2022)

Flip: Draw 2 said:


> Am I an asshole for just using the app to test my odds of getting a goth gf? Shockingly, I have about a 50% success ratio but then I typically just ghost them after they say "Hiii" because I don't feel like talking to them after they boost my ego.


i dont think you are an asshole for that, just kind of weird.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Sep 2, 2022)

Flip: Draw 2 said:


> Am I an asshole for just using the app to test my odds of getting a goth gf? Shockingly, I have about a 50% success ratio but then I typically just ghost them after they say "Hiii" because I don't feel like talking to them after they boost my ego.


That's what girls use those apps for anyway, so you're just doing what's the norm.


----------



## UmQasaan (Sep 3, 2022)

That’s just how it is


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 4, 2022)

UmQasaan said:


> View attachment 3675921
> View attachment 3675927
> View attachment 3675928
> View attachment 3675993View attachment 3675994View attachment 3675995
> ...


this is basically exactly what i was incompetently talking about in the OP. this has been my experience on dating apps. seeing that it does happen to other guys makes me feel better that it isnt just something about what a loser i am. though im not saying im not a loser, im on kiwifarms after all.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Sep 4, 2022)

People who ghost should be put in ovens. Just say no.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 4, 2022)

Lmao good luck being ugly


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 4, 2022)

Big Boss Nigger said:


> Imagine using dating apps.


Imagine dating online.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 4, 2022)

If you use a cat fish gigachad they will hold a conversation.


----------



## Stasi (Sep 4, 2022)

Just move the age filter up a bit bro.


Seriously though, dating apps are cancer for both men and women. If you want to talk to people, IDK, find an IRL hobby or something?


----------



## Sperg Coalition (Sep 4, 2022)

They can hold a conversation but only if you are physically beautiful and lets face it, people use dating apps for hookups, not for having actual dates and even if that's the case it's pretty rare nowadays.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Sep 4, 2022)

This thread is quickly devolving into sad incel cope.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 4, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> This thread is quickly devolving into sad incel cope.


>implying it didnt start as one.


----------



## Sealbaby (Sep 4, 2022)

This is a predictable result of a hyperspecialised and hypermediated society in which the working class increasingly only interacts with the opposite sex at work as interchangeable functionaries, and at play increasingly only via monetised platforms which encourage unhealthy parasocial relationships and sexual objectification and self-objectification (e.g. Twitch streaming, OnlyFans, porn sites.)

People's prospects for forming reproductive relationships are also being undermined and disrupted by the housing crisis and economic inequality.

Basically the working class in the developed world is being put through a genetic bottleneck by ceaseless economic, cultural, and technological disruption of our lifeways. This is not the deliberate, conscious result of top-down policies as it is the result of out-of-control finance capitalism.

People who have the gall to want both a happy marriage and a decent world to bring their children into are being filtered out of the gene pool because TPTB can make more money selling the guys murder simulators and porn and selling the girls Etsy fandom shit and rainbow flags.


----------



## Lee Crabb (Sep 4, 2022)

Without too much powerleveling (and I do apologize if I do), let me give my perspective based on my own experiences with online dating on and off for ten years.

Many years ago, I did an experiment where I made a throwaway email and placed a personal ad online to see "how the other side lives", as at the time I saw myself getting ghosted and ignored over and over again. I certainly was going into the incel route while believing I must have been the ugliest guy in the world. I designed my fake profile to be an attractive but somewhat realistic woman: natural red hair, green eyes, pale skin, DD breast size, 5'5" tall, 150lbs age 24. Within the next few hours, I had probably over a hundred messages from thirsty guys., some of them old enough to be "my" father. The best response was asking if I was "a messy 150lbs". A few hours later, the ad got deleted , probably some weirdos mad I didn't respond reported it as spam.

So what did this teach me?
1) Women on dating sites, even 1/10 women to a lesser extent, are suffocating under a pile of dicks.
2) By clogging up her inbox, you are also under this mound of dicks
3) These are real ugly dicks both inside and outside and like some have mentioned earlier, they can get real creepy and scary at the drop of a hat. Some women probably send short terse messages because they are feeling you out or are really jaded by the experience. It is true that some use the site as a validation device and have no intention of forming a relationship . However, these are pretty easy to spot. If their profile is the most generic thing imaginable ("I love to laugh"), don't even bother.
4) Practicing basic grooming regularly, losing a few BMI points/gaining a tiny bit of muscle definition, having at least a couple hobbies that aren't vidya, and not acting desperate puts you above half of these guys alone. Lowering your standards A LITTLE BIT and only messaging women who have at least one thing in common or something interesting improves your chances even more.


And finally, never forget:


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 4, 2022)

Lee Crabb said:


> And finally, never forget:


but he is the rich evans, nobody can compete with that.


----------



## Cool Dude 69 (Sep 8, 2022)

Online Dating Spaces can feel like you're exchanging CV's which is a really weird way to initiate a relationship. Its hard to communicate in lieu of that (assuming you're not getting the cold shoulder). 
When I think of the men I've interacted with, both irl and online: the times when it was a face-to-face meeting (ie. some dude at a bar), the interaction was so much easier because more 'information' could be inferred immediately. Online was a lot more socially taxing, because you're trying to figure someone out and be comfortable with them when theres a lot of missing sensory feedback.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Sep 8, 2022)

Cool Dude 69 said:


> Online Dating Spaces can feel like you're exchanging CV's which is a really weird way to initiate a relationship. Its hard to communicate in lieu of that (assuming you're not getting the cold shoulder).
> When I think of the men I've interacted with, both irl and online: the times when it was a face-to-face meeting (ie. some dude at a bar), the interaction was so much easier because more 'information' could be inferred immediately. Online was a lot more socially taxing, because you're trying to figure someone out and be comfortable with them when theres a lot of missing sensory feedback.


That's basically an application of information theory when it comes to person to person communications. From lowest to highest information transferred to most would be text/sms, phonecall, video call, in person. When you have the full gamut of information, it certainly makes actually communicating with the other party a more normal experience. That's why the whole deal about using masks with infants was actually worthy of consideration. The babies pick up on their parents' facial cues and such that helps with their mental growth. That info is lost with the face mask.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 9, 2022)

Lee Crabb said:


> 4) Practicing basic grooming regularly, losing a few BMI points/gaining a tiny bit of muscle definition, having at least a couple hobbies that aren't vidya, and not acting desperate puts you above half of these guys alone. Lowering your standards A LITTLE BIT and only messaging women who have at least one thing in common or something interesting improves your chances even more.


This.

Although for shared interests I don't want to play 20 questions. Find something in common and make me excited to come hang out with you in a neutral environment, and you really need to do that almost immediately.

e: I will also say don't list shit in your profile that you aren't interested in.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 9, 2022)

Space_Dandy said:


> Putting this together, women would rather seem passively disinterested and hope the man gets the hint rather than potentially draw his ire by either ignoring him, or rejecting him outright deliberately choose to suck at communication despite allegedly being more socially adept than men


Fixed that for you.

Fact of the matter is, even beyond my correction, it's fundamentally that the women who do that, _do not want to take responsibility_ for drawing a line in the sand and making someone sad-- but then they blame "creepy men" (let's assume for argument's sake that "creepy" _doesn't_ translate to "ugly") for why they do it to men that aren't "creepy", _that they matched with._ Somehow, they have to deal with the ghosts of these ugly creepy men when he hasn't done anything wrong and the other party knows he didn't do anything wrong.

If it's actually a matter of what's being communicated (I'm not convinced, the logic doesn't line up), it's not about agreeability-- it's about passivity and indecision. And this isn't the only time I've seen/heard of this behavior pattern, either, so I have an idea of what's up.


Croan Çhiollee said:


> People who ghost should be put in ovens. Just say no.


No, you don't-- -- you don't get it.

If the woman says "no, I'm not interested", then the ugly creepy man is going to materialize in her room through her phone and rape her to death! It doesn't matter that the cops can act on such a threat if he actually knows where she lives, and it doesn't matter that _you're_ not a rapist and don't merit that treatment according to their own concerns.

It doesn't even matter _that you matched in the first place, _or that you can unmatch and never re-match with such a guy instead of leaving him on read, or that such an ugly creepy guy will *still* foment his ire on account of being left on read.

It doesn't even matter that they're expecting a sensible response from someone they fear will give them a dangerous response from being communicated with normally!

L--like-- *[wheeze]* --the ugly creepy guy isn't still going to blow up your inbox anyways and maybe threaten to rape you!

Is it really that bad to say that you're bored by the other party, or you don't have much to go on for conversation most of the time? One or both of you being talking saltines aside, it's not hard to see the issues in the Tinder format for online dating and how they don't readily lead to fruitful discovery of the other-- this inflation of non-issues/immediately solvable issues is beyond sense. The thought process is actually _so _bullshit, it could only be a meme.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 9, 2022)

I dunno the incel tears coming out of your post are drowning me right now


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Sep 9, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, even beyond my correction, it's fundamentally that the women who do that, _do not want to take responsibility_ for drawing a line in the sand and making someone sad-- but then they blame "creepy men" (let's assume for argument's sake that "creepy" _doesn't_ translate to "ugly") for why they do it to men that aren't "creepy", _that they matched with._ Somehow, they have to deal with the ghosts of these ugly creepy men when he hasn't done anything wrong and the other party knows he didn't do anything wrong.
> 
> ...


You do know that getting matched with someone automatically doesn't mean you're safe, right? Like, the person could still flip their shit, and stuff?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 9, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


>





Bunny Tracks said:


> You do know that getting matched with someone automatically doesn't mean you're safe, right?


You do know that not responding-- *and not unmatching-- *doesn't make you any more "safe", right? Like, the guy can still blow up your DMs and pronounce his intention to rape you-- which, in all likelihood, he can't actually do because he doesn't know where you live?

And even if he did, you could just call the cops if you do fear for your life?

But, see, if you just say that you're uninterested, and you unmatch him, and you never re-match with him... _you don't have to deal with any of that. _

But, let me guess: that's too mean? It takes too much effort?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Sep 9, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> You do know that not responding-- *and not unmatching-- *doesn't make you any more "safe", right? Like, the guy can still blow up your DMs and pronounce his intention to rape you-- which, in all likelihood, he can't actually do because he doesn't know where you live?
> 
> And even if he did, you could just call the cops if you do fear for your life?


Okay, but the point still stands.

Not gonna lie, this seems very personal to you. You usually don't type like this, and I mean in your post before this one. Are you okay?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 10, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Okay, but the point still stands.
> 
> Not gonna lie, this seems very personal to you. You usually don't type like this, and I mean in your post before this one. Are you okay?


This is the kind of response I expect from someone so concerned about picking at _how_ I said something, that they don't bother to acknowledge _what_ I said, even though they act as if they're responding to _what_ I said.

To summarize, however: the justification given for the strategy isn't just retarded at every premise: it's so feeble-minded I don't actually believe it's a genuine thought process. It's either a meme or intentional and un-proofread dishonesty, and it's a waste of my time and sympathies.

Perhaps the most ridiculous aspect is that those who employ it supposedly expect the guy unstable enough to declare to her his intentions to rape her... _to just stop talking to her because she ghosted him. _Despite the fact that she didn't even unmatch him (at which point he couldn't start/continue his tirade). I

The kinds that tout this supposedly expect the irrational/criminally-minded... _to behave rationally and civilly. _They supposedly expect this to happen without making any clear action, and they cite nearly non-existent danger for sympathy. But it isn't even mostly applied to those people-- guys that are deemed "normal" in post are apparently collateral damage.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Sep 10, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> There's a reason it only works for the above average and obstinate.


As a decidedly average guy, you can make it work for you. Did I hook up with any 9s? No. But plenty of 6's and 7's. What are your pics like, OP? Think about the type of woman who would be attracted to the guy you're presenting yourself as.

If you're looking to like, get married, you probably want something like Match or eHarmony, because that's where the women who want to get married are. Hinge and Bumble and shit are like, mid-range, and then Tinder you're going to have to drop your standards again because it's a hookup app.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 10, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> The kinds that tout this supposedly expect the irrational/criminally-minded... _to behave rationally and civilly. _They supposedly expect this to happen without making any clear action, and they cite nearly non-existent danger for sympathy. But it isn't even mostly applied to those people-- guys that are deemed "normal" in post are apparently collateral damage.


Yeah yeah whatever we know you watched Joker.

Give it a break and find some new hobbies and learn how to talk to people.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Sep 10, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> This is the kind of response I expect from someone so concerned about picking at _how_ I said something, that they don't bother to acknowledge _what_ I said, even though they act as if they're responding to _what_ I said.
> 
> To summarize, however: the justification given for the strategy isn't just retarded at every premise: it's so feeble-minded I don't actually believe it's a genuine thought process. It's either a meme or intentional and un-proofread dishonesty, and it's a waste of my time and sympathies.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to pick it apart. I was just noticing that you usually don't try to joke around in your big essay posts, and it came across like you were actually upset. I wasn't trying to be a dick. I was just genuinely curious.

Anyway, as others have posted, it's not really the fact that women are afraid they're going to get raped (although I'm sure that's a concern for some of them), or are saying that shit for sympathy. It's just that they're drowning in men spamming their inboxes, and don't wanna waste time answering them all because 1) there's too many of them, and most will just take the hint, and fuck off, and 2) they don't wanna get yelled at weirdos chimping-out at them for getting rejected.

It's unfair, and normal guys do end up as collateral damage like you said, but that's not really the woman's fault. Should they be more upfront? Yeah, if only because some shitheads just can't read the room, and get that ghosting means they're not interesting in you anymore, but do I think it's a big enough deal to get this mad about?

Not really, dude.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 10, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


>


I suspect being able to make a insult worth a damn is is highly related to being able to make a worthwhile joke.


Bunny Tracks said:


> Anyway, as others have posted, it's not really the fact that women are afraid they're going to get raped (although I'm sure that's a concern for some of them)


But it's particularly that which I'm addressing. I have no issue with "the woman is bored by the conversation", or even "the woman has a lot of people in her inbox". I said that, already:



Zero Day Defense said:


> Is it really that bad to say that you're bored by the other party, or you don't have much to go on for conversation most of the time? One or both of you being talking saltines aside, it's not hard to see the issues in the Tinder format for online dating and how they don't readily lead to fruitful discovery of the other


But when someone tries to make it into something more highbrow than the reality of lack of interest, when they try to assert that women aren't looking to get dates _on a dating app and that's why they suck at conversation and/or ghost men_, and when they specifically argue "I'm trying to mitigate risk to myself by ghosting men who literally do not know where I am without even un-matching with them so they can continue to clog up my inbox with their oaths to turn me into their corrupted sex slave"? All this, instead of just _communicating_ to start, _even though their strategy doesn't mitigate anything?_

This is beyond men and women processing social dynamics differently. In the most polite of terms, they're ultimately arguing that adult women are severely retarded and out of touch with causality. They're arguing that women think in a way that defies both reason and predictability, and are accordingly unable to be accommodated (I've already explained why that's the case). They're doing it because they want to make apathy/passivity into more than what it is-- or because they're regurgitating a meme.

You infer anger in that heavy-handed satire of mine. On the contrary, it's incredulity. I have no reason to believe that women are severely retarded, and I'm not going to humor arguments that amount to it.



Bunny Tracks said:


> It's unfair, and normal guys do end up as collateral damage like you said, but that's not really the woman's fault.


The individual chooses to ghost-- it's not an action they're forced to do, and it's allegedly done to non-ugly non-creepy men because of a nonsense strategy. Irrespective of _why_ they do it, however, it's literally "their fault" and they have to be able to confidently justify it to themselves any which way.

Just don't argue in the open that your intentions are noble. Especially not in the ways previously described.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Sep 10, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Just don't argue in the open that your intentions are noble. Especially not in the ways previously described.


And don't try to argue about people ghosting you when you write walls of retarded texts.

Seriously, have you ever thought that they might be ghosting you because they don't wanna waste time reading all the shit you send them?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 10, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> And don't try to argue about people ghosting you when you write walls of retarded texts.


I wasn't talking about people ghosting me. I was talking about specific irrational justifications given for ghosting, after reiterating that ghosting (especially in dating apps) wasn't big enough of a deal that you couldn't be honest about losing/lacking interest in some matches over others.

"I wasn't trying to be a dick", she said.

Serves me right for actually believing that you weren't angling to be a cunt for once.


----------



## Cool Dog (Sep 12, 2022)

I want to start off by saying that online dating, its a numbers game, if you're an average dude at best then you got bad numbers, and if you're below average then ngmi, just see a prostatot it will be cheaper on the long run

I recall a poll where 40% of women on tinder said they were only in it for the freebies from simps, mostly food but other shit too. No surprise since half the bitches there have their insta on their bio, they are clearly fishing for simps and those simps have basically ruined it for the rest of men by inviting these hookers-by-any-other name to flood the place



Now you might think I'm bashing women but actually I'm not, you have to understand that *they are only taking advantage of the situation and you would be too if you had their odds*. Dating apps are overwhelmingly mostly men, I think there are only like 4 cities in the entire fucking planet where women outnumber men on tinder, and tinder makes money off your desperation that drives you to pay for premium so it is in their best interests to keep you alone and desperate

On the other hand shit its getting ugly because all other forms of dating are falling off a cliff, most people are, like it or not, meeting online. I'm pretty sure the match group which owns basically every app out there (look it up) its also paying for all those blogs telling women that if they meet a guy offline he's gonna go ted bundy mode and kill them so they should stay online only, and of course men will go where the women are as always, same reason why bars have ladies night get it?

But what you have to understand is that its always been like this, men never had the upper hand in dating not even in islamic countries where you were/are forced to marry your ugly cousin, we always had to work more to get any, you were fed the propaganda just like women are told the patriarchy is real

One chick I know made a tinder profile for her foreveralone friend and pretended to be him. She quit after a week and got depressed because she was getting zero matches while as an average-at-best woman she was getting 50 matches a day and thus thought it was her fault. It wasnt, its just that her friend was a 6/10 at best and thus deemed worthless, its just the way it is

And today as a dude you have to be downright retarded to get married in this day and age. If you got even a crumb of talent with hookups you're better off fucking around until your 50s, and by your 60s you're the same way than a married guy who's alone due to divorce and his kids not giving enough of a shit to even call him, except you will have money because you didnt lose it all in a divorce and bankrolling a bunch of ungrateful cunts

Marriage just isnt worth it anymore, theres no social gain if you do nor condemnation for not doing so, divorce laws for men are shit even in non-western countries, and if you're that pathetic and desperate then sex tourism is a thing now unlike 50 years ago


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 12, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Now you might think I'm bashing women but actually I'm not, you have to understand that *they are only taking advantage of the situation and you would be too if you had their odds*.


_Would I?_

Would I really become a wandering gigolo if I had the chance?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 12, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> I want to start off by saying that online dating, its a numbers game, if you're an average dude at best then you got bad numbers, and if you're below average then ngmi, just see a prostatot it will be cheaper on the long run
> 
> I recall a poll where 40% of women on tinder said they were only in it for the freebies from simps, mostly food but other shit too. No surprise since half the bitches there have their insta on their bio, they are clearly fishing for simps and those simps have basically ruined it for the rest of men by inviting these hookers-by-any-other name to flood the place
> View attachment 3690492
> ...


On your bit about marriage, I understand that the laws are completely stacked against men, but do you honestly think that it's never worth it? You talk like marriage are always destined to fail, and that's a pretty cynical outlook even to me.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Sep 12, 2022)

Not a dating app user myself.

People use those to look for conversation?


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 12, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> I want to start off by saying that online dating, its a numbers game, if you're an average dude at best then you got bad numbers, and if you're below average then ngmi, just see a prostatot it will be cheaper on the long run
> 
> I recall a poll where 40% of women on tinder said they were only in it for the freebies from simps, mostly food but other shit too. No surprise since half the bitches there have their insta on their bio, they are clearly fishing for simps and those simps have basically ruined it for the rest of men by inviting these hookers-by-any-other name to flood the place
> View attachment 3690492


dont disagree with you on this. i havent seen any number on women admitting to this, but it makes sense. women using sex and relationship to get stuff is as old as civilization.


Cool Dog said:


> Now you might think I'm bashing women but actually I'm not, you have to understand that *they are only taking advantage of the situation and you would be too if you had their odds*. Dating apps are overwhelmingly mostly men, I think there are only like 4 cities in the entire fucking planet where women outnumber men on tinder, and tinder makes money off your desperation that drives you to pay for premium so it is in their best interests to keep you alone and desperate


well women are still responsible for their actions, but no, i dont get angry at them. if simps are throwing money at them then im not going to get angry at women for taking the money. the biggest problem is with the simps.



Cool Dog said:


> On the other hand shit its getting ugly because all other forms of dating are falling off a cliff, most people are, like it or not, meeting online. I'm pretty sure the match group which owns basically every app out there (look it up) its also paying for all those blogs telling women that if they meet a guy offline he's gonna go ted bundy mode and kill them so they should stay online only,


im pretty sure women think this way about both online and offline.  not sure i have ever met a woman who thinks meeting men online is totally safe and meeting men offline is totally dangerous.


Cool Dog said:


> But what you have to understand is that its always been like this, men never had the upper hand in dating not even in islamic countries where you were/are forced to marry your ugly cousin, we always had to work more to get any, you were fed the propaganda just like women are told the patriarchy is real



again i dont disagree. pussy is infinitely more valuable than dick, unless you are gay. so men have always been at the disadvantage and always will be.


Cool Dog said:


> One chick I know made a tinder profile for her foreveralone friend and pretended to be him. She quit after a week and got depressed because she was getting zero matches while as an average-at-best woman she was getting 50 matches a day and thus thought it was her fault. It wasnt, its just that her friend was a 6/10 at best and thus deemed worthless, its just the way it is


i vaguely recall seeing blog post and articles over the years where women have made fake male accounts on online dating and end up finding it horribly depressing.


Cool Dog said:


> And today as a dude you have to be downright retarded to get married in this day and age. If you got even a crumb of talent with hookups you're better off fucking around until your 50s, and by your 60s you're the same way than a married guy who's alone due to divorce and his kids not giving enough of a shit to even call him, except you will have money because you didnt lose it all in a divorce and bankrolling a bunch of ungrateful cunts


if i could do hookup would i be on KF complaining about online dating?  but even if i could i have no desire for that. maybe back when i was 18, but im long pass that age and have come to view that as vapid and hollow. it isnt what i want out of life.


Cool Dog said:


> Marriage just isnt worth it anymore, theres no social gain if you do nor condemnation for not doing so, divorce laws for men are shit even in non-western countries, and if you're that pathetic and desperate then sex tourism is a thing now unlike 50 years ago


this is one of the places where the extreme incel black pill goes awry. there are marriage horror stories, and divorce court is shit for the man, no argument there, but in my entire life i have vary rarley come across them in person. the people i know who are around my age and are married tend to be doing fine.  i disagree with you on marriage.


Gunter Hatherer said:


> People use those to look for conversation?


apparently they do, but only if you are a 10/10 chad.


----------



## murph (Sep 12, 2022)

> women using sex and relationship to get stuff is as old as civilization.



What else is there. What kind of woman would be all right with you?

If you hate women, they will notice.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 12, 2022)

murph said:


> What else is there. What kind of woman would be all right with you?
> 
> If you hate women, they will notice.


except that i dont hate women. you are basis this entirley on me pointing out that women use sex to their advantage? what planet do you live on where it is unheard of for a woman to use sex appeal to influence men?  im trying ot figure this out, are you interpreting my statment as trying to say all women ever born just use sex to get money from men? im trying to figure out where you are coming from and that seems to me to be something you could possibly jump to, and if so you are mistaken.  im not saying all women forever and always have done that, but simply it isnt an uncommon thing. you have to pretty naive to think otherwise.


----------



## 9Style (Sep 12, 2022)

I tried dating apps for a while.  70%  of the girls on there seem boring as hell.

Like their "hobbies" are

Netflix and Chill
Travel 
Concerts
Restaurant


The next 20%

If you like Trump fuck off
Radical Feminism
Social Justice
BLM ACAB!


So basically if you have everything together, look decent, nice house, car, career.  You maybe have a shot at the 10% leftover.


----------



## murph (Sep 12, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> except that i dont hate women. you are basis this entirley on me pointing out that women use sex to their advantage?


I think the general attitude you give off is that you do not like women or don't understand them and will always make up reasons to hate them. 

Men also use sex to their advantage. That's a protective attitude that you don't use because you are incapable.

Keep failing with women if you want. Learn to take it up the ass because you clearly like men more than women. Or claim asexuality because you've failed at sex.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 12, 2022)

9Style said:


> I tried dating apps for a while.  70%  of the girls on there seem boring as hell.
> 
> Like their "hobbies" are
> 
> ...


for me it is more like 90% list netflix and travel as their hobbies. travel i can see, but netflix is a boring hobby. although i am curious why travel is now the most common hobby listed, this has to be coming from somewhere since at least at one point in my life most people wouldnt list traveling as their primary hobby. dunno, just seems odd that everyone now absolutely loves to travel.

ive seen variations on the fuck trump supporters thing more than i though it would. which to me only makes sense on apps where you cant list political views as part of your profile. if you list your politics as being left or progressive it is already obvious you wont like trump supporters. i guess i just dont understand needing to make bold political statements in a dating profile.


murph said:


> I think the general attitude you give off is that you do not like women or don't understand them and will always make up reasons to hate them.
> 
> Men also use sex to their advantage. That's a protective attitude that you don't use because you are incapable.
> 
> Keep failing with women if you want. Learn to take it up the ass because you clearly like men more than women. Or claim asexuality because you've failed at sex.


see i would say your view of me is wrong and you are more than likely seeing in me and my post want you want to see. i think your view is wrong, but i also recognize that you are probably pretty well entrenched in it and that me sitting here over the internet isnt going to change that. im willing to just leave it at that.


----------



## 9Style (Sep 12, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> for me it is more like 90% list netflix and travel as their hobbies. travel i can see, but netflix is a boring hobby. although i am curious why travel is now the most common hobby listed, this has to be coming from somewhere since at least at one point in my life most people wouldnt list traveling as their primary hobby. dunno, just seems odd that everyone now absolutely loves to travel.



"Girls just wanna have fun" wasn't just a popular music track.  Girls want to be taken to new places, entertained, and given things.  Many profiles I saw said "I love to laugh" and "shopping" and "I want to travel the world".

Just think of it as an adult version of the Dad that takes his daughter to the park to play on the monkey bars, takes her to her favorite kid movie at the cinemas, then buys her ice cream afterward.  I'd say you'd satisfy 70% of women with that.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Sep 12, 2022)

9Style said:


> "Girls just wanna have fun" wasn't just a popular music track.  Girls want to be taken to new places, entertained, and given things.  Many profiles I saw said "I love to laugh" and "shopping" and "I want to travel the world".
> 
> Just think of it as an adult version of the Dad that takes his daughter to the park to play on the monkey bars, takes her to her favorite kid movie at the cinemas, then buys her ice cream afterward.


Since we know the kind of women who subscribe to dating apps are vapid in personality and character, they put traveling as an interest because they think it somehow makes them seem learned, enriched, and sophisticated.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 12, 2022)

murph said:


> If you hate women, they will notice.






murph said:


> Keep failing with women if you want. Learn to take it up the ass because you clearly like men more than women. Or claim asexuality because you've failed at sex.





Is there any reason you're using stock women's insults-- rapid-fire-- in response to statements that are neutral-at-best and cynical-at-worst, but not indicative of misogyny outside of your imposition?

"Men use sex to their advantage, too!" He wasn't talking about men_. _For the purposes of that statement, there's no value in talking about whether men do it. 

Even then, it's demonstrable that men at large are incapable of doing so at the level or degree that women do, in large part because women's priorities aren't the same as men's priorities and so they overall can't be swayed in the same ways.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Sep 12, 2022)

I thought troons were slandering the site when they said it was full of incels.
Guess sometimes they are right.

The Tinder adventures of Chad the child molester had me in stitches tho. High effort.


----------



## murph (Sep 12, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> View attachment 3690768
> 
> View attachment 3690766
> View attachment 3690764
> ...


Lindsey Ellis Hotdogs.gif

For fuck's sake. There are reasons to hate women but the fact that they find you creepy isn't difficult to understand for normal people. 

If you can't find women to fuck you are not trying.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 12, 2022)

murph said:


> For fuck's sake. There are reasons to hate women


At this point, I'm convinced it's more likely that the _only _person who hates women in this thread is you.

Stop trying to push that onto everyone else. I don't want your burden.


----------



## murph (Sep 12, 2022)

What I hate about incels is the laziness. It's pretty easy to fuck women if you lower your standards to your own level, lol. Call it practice until you level up but you are not living in the real world if you think women should submit to your musk just because. It's hilarious.


----------



## 9Style (Sep 12, 2022)

murph said:


> What I hate about incels is the laziness. It's pretty easy to fuck women if you lower your standards to your own level, lol. Call it practice until you level up but you are not living in the real world if you think women should submit to your musk just because. It's hilarious.


After assessing my own situation.  I would only able to get a far left drug addict radical feminist single mom.



 I'm fine staying out of the market.  Sex isn't that important.


----------



## murph (Sep 12, 2022)

Terribly sorry that most of you in this thread can't figure out how to fuck. It's probably for the best.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 12, 2022)

Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> I thought troons were slandering the site when they said it was full of incels.
> Guess sometimes they are right.
> 
> The Tinder adventures of Chad the child molester had me in stitches tho. High effort.


wait, is this really news to you that the farms has incel users? not sure how we stayed hidden for so long. 



9Style said:


> After assessing my own situation.  I would only able to get a far left drug addict radical feminist single mom.


if it wouldn't be too much power leveling, im curious what is it about your situation which leads you to say you can only get drug addicted radical feminist? im especially curious at the radical feminist part considering you post on the farms.  i mean i can understand wanting to avoid drug addict and crazy feminist, but if you are looking for sex and not a long term relationship then why not single moms? there is proof positive that they put out, and they seem to have lower standards, so why not?


----------



## 9Style (Sep 12, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> if it wouldn't be too much power leveling, im curious what is it about your situation which leads you to say you can only get drug addicted radical feminist? im especially curious at the radical feminist part considering you post on the farms.  i mean i can understand wanting to avoid drug addict and crazy feminist, but if you are looking for sex and not a long term relationship then why not single moms? there is proof positive that they put out, and they seem to have lower standards, so why not?



Probably because I'm one of those people who think that meaningless sex is meaningless, even damaging.  I've met people that believe sex is simply a fun recreational activity.  While others think that sex comes with a certain level of commitment and intimacy.  I think the current social media trends make it nearly impossible for such people to exist, and if they do participate, they end up in emotional breakdowns as the "freedom and liberation" they were told would happen, wasn't there in their heart.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 12, 2022)

I could probably do reasonably well on dating apps, I'll just sperg out to random women like I do here on the farms every single day of my life and eventually I'll find one that'll be down to pretend like she actually cares about my 8 paragraphs worth of thoughts on Final Fantasy Tactics


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 12, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> I could probably do reasonably well on dating apps, I'll just sperg out to random women like I do here on the farms every single day of my life and eventually I'll find one that'll be down to pretend like she actually cares about my 8 paragraphs worth of thoughts on Final Fantasy Tactics


If you went to an anime convention, you could probably find a woman who _makes_ 8 paragraphs worth of thoughts on Final Fantasy Tactics.

On the other hand, you'd have to go to an anime convention.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 12, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> I could probably do reasonably well on dating apps, I'll just sperg out to random women like I do here on the farms every single day of my life and eventually I'll find one that'll be down to pretend like she actually cares about my 8 paragraphs worth of thoughts on Final Fantasy Tactics


im no expert, but statistically it does seem that if you message enough women, eventually one of them will pretend to care about final fantasy, so why not, go for it. 


Zero Day Defense said:


> If you went to an anime convention, you could probably find a woman who _makes_ 8 paragraphs worth of thoughts on Final Fantasy Tactics.
> 
> On the other hand, you'd have to go to an anime convention.


im pretty sure there are also fan forums and website for final fantasy fan posting, one of those users on one of those sites is probably a girl.  might be preferable to the horrors of an anime convention.


----------



## Zoobles (Sep 12, 2022)

every day I thank god that my wife and I missed the dating app scene.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 12, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> If you went to an anime convention, you could probably find a woman who _makes_ 8 paragraphs worth of thoughts on Final Fantasy Tactics.
> 
> On the other hand, you'd have to go to an anime convention.


Maybe so, though then they'll act personally insulted when they find out the only anime I've ever managed to watch more than a few episodes of was Pop Team Epic.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Sep 13, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Maybe so, though then they'll act personally insulted when they find out the only anime I've ever managed to watch more than a few episodes of was Pop Team Epic.


it is cliche to recommend it, but honestly have you tried cowboy bebop? i legit dont like anime but i do like this one.  and if you are looking for a movie and not a series, the movies akira, nausicaa of the valley of the wind, howl's moving castle, the wind rises,and proco rosso are all very good.  but otherwise anime is trash.


----------



## murph (Sep 13, 2022)

For the love of god, Ethan Ralph and bardfinn have kids.  If you can't figure it out there is something seriously wrong with you and crying about it here or anywhere else is faggotry.


----------



## 9Style (Sep 13, 2022)

A female interjects.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Sep 13, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> If you went to an anime convention, you could probably find a woman who _makes_ 8 paragraphs worth of thoughts on Final Fantasy Tactics.
> 
> On the other hand, you'd have to go to an anime convention.


But are you sure what you think is a woman at an anime convention is an actual woman?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 13, 2022)

murph said:


> For the love of god, Ethan Ralph and bardfinn have kids.


Look, not everyone's like you.

Not everyone is seeking to wantonly impregnate mentally damaged 18 year olds.



9Style said:


> A female interjects.
> 
> View attachment 3691070


>"I don't wanna date any of these males"
>"And that's before you go on the first date"

I assume it's satire.



Car Won't Crank said:


> But are you sure what you think is a woman at an anime convention is an actual woman?


Millions of years of evolution have enabled you to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 14, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> it is cliche to recommend it, but honestly have you tried cowboy bebop? i legit dont like anime but i do like this one.  and if you are looking for a movie and not a series, the movies akira, nausicaa of the valley of the wind, howl's moving castle, the wind rises,and proco rosso are all very good.  but otherwise anime is trash.


I gave it a shot a very long time ago and couldn't get into it, though my tastes have changed a lot, so I might like it now, who knows


----------



## Uncle Phil (Sep 15, 2022)

On Friday night, author Scott Galloway was on Bill Maher's show talking about online dating and how it's been a disaster for men and women alike. He offered some numbers that are fairly illustrative.

The first thing to know is that men outnumber women on dating apps at least two-to-one, and it's worse on hookup apps like Tinder. So the chorus of people saying that women are getting more attention than they can address, and men aren't getting hardly any -- that's pretty accurate. Based on this you would assume that half of the guys are going to be disappointed, but it's actually worse than that.

The traffic data indicates that 90% of the women are ignoring 90% of the men and focusing all of their attention on the most popular 10% of men. So, say in a given town at a given time there are 100 men online and 50 women. 45 of those women are responding to just 10 men, and the other 90 men are competing for the attention of the remaining 5 women. Your can see how a lot of people are going to be disappointed in this scenario.

Galloway referred to the resulting dating patterns as "Porsche Polygamy": the women are only interested in rich/gorgeous guys, who can then effectively use the app as a harem. The women end up disappointed too, because they are seeking relationships but the only men they show interest to are exactly the ones who are going to hump'n'dump them.

So women claim they can't find good men, and men claim they can't get any attention from women, and they're both kinda right. Like many things, it is a system that works pretty well for the very very privileged, and is kinda shit for everyone else.

E: there's a lot of advice in this thread along the lines of "lose 20 pounds and dress better and you'll get more attention". That's bringing a knife to a gunfight. You aren't trying to escape the bottom 50%, you're trying to reach the top 10%. The bar for admission is more along the lines of "six-pack abs and a $75,000 SUV". Or better yet, get off your phone and try to meet women offline.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 27, 2022)

murph said:


> If you hate women, they will notice.


Most of the IRL misogynists I've met thru the years had no problem getting laid, but then again they were all at least 8/10s unlike the goblins you find online. In fact I've never have heard more unironic misogyny than among rich good looking guys, but they had a line of women waiting to suck them off so I guess in those cases it don't matter.


9Style said:


> I tried dating apps for a while.  70%  of the girls on there seem boring as hell.
> 
> Like their "hobbies" are
> 
> ...


I wonder how many women in places like tinder, besides the ones obviously looking for followers or even subscribers, are the kind that have zero chances of getting any out there so they stay online because they know the desperation is higher there and men wont avoid them for their insufferable attitude or mental issues since they got nothing else.


Uncle Phil said:


> On Friday night, author Scott Galloway was on Bill Maher's show talking about online dating and how it's been a disaster for men and women alike. He offered some numbers that are fairly illustrative.


You mean this video?





Havent seen real time in a while but that has to be the video with the least amount of applause/reaction ever. Even maher's audience of centre-left liberals can't give less of a shit about this problem it seems.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Dec 27, 2022)

Where are the "real" women on dating apps anymore? All I meet are:
* Asian women who aren't in my city (despite their profile saying they are 2 miles away) but don't worry they will totally come here next week month soon, in the meantime make sure to follow their financial advice and imvest in their business
* Totally real and legitimate Russian models who would come here to have sex with me, it's just they are 100€ short from getting their visa and paying their flights.
* Totally real women which I get liked by, but as soon as I match (I'm taking nanoseconds) they will unmatch.

I'm sure there's real people here and not a scam.


----------



## Lemmingwiser (Dec 29, 2022)

Uncle Phil said:


> On Friday night, author Scott Galloway was on Bill Maher's show talking about online dating and how it's been a disaster for men and women alike. He offered some numbers that are fairly illustrative.
> 
> The first thing to know is that men outnumber women on dating apps at least two-to-one, and it's worse on hookup apps like Tinder. So the chorus of people saying that women are getting more attention than they can address, and men aren't getting hardly any -- that's pretty accurate. Based on this you would assume that half of the guys are going to be disappointed, but it's actually worse than that.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest problem at its core is that people, men and women, aren't getting the instant negative feedback they would get from live interactions.

Of course it's women that control the interaction and get to decide what happens. But they don't mingle and see that they really don't have a chance to capture that one guy's full attention (for more than one friday night). She doesn't get the discouragement of seeing 3 models with him in the same room.

Though it's true that women would rather share an alpha than have their own beta, this is a generalization and seeing the other women around him can be a sufficient blow to her confidence that she wouldn't waste her time on shooting too high. She just sees a profile from someone that already sent her a message. It seems like it's just the two of them, so she obviously is getting his attention.

For men it's similar. If you don't wade through a sea of rejection, which is the truth for most men since forever (there is a reason getting a hookup was called "getting lucky"), then you don't develop the skills to learn to strike the iron when it's hot. It's easy for men to have too high standards too, because men almost always date down. Because it's not and never has been an equal system. Men date down, because women want someone better than themselves and women get to choose.

Online dating creates illusions, whisps of reality where men and women are following sirens of the unattainable. It's a mirage of an oasis and it makes the regular world looks like a desert.
It's attractive because of the high promise and low investment. There was a brief time where using online dating was being ahead of the curve, but now *it's a mousetrap for most.*



Uncle Phil said:


> E: there's a lot of advice in this thread along the lines of "lose 20 pounds and dress better and you'll get more attention". That's bringing a knife to a gunfight. You aren't trying to escape the bottom 50%, you're trying to reach the top 10%. The bar for admission is more along the lines of "six-pack abs and a $75,000 SUV"


Sure, but wouldn't your rather have a knife than nothing? Nature is brutal and dating is nature. You're not going to be reincarnated as a better genetic version. You can give up or give it your best and see if you can compete.

The reason people point to these is because they're universally attainable, but there are a lot of things one can do that aren't.


----------



## Lady Bizness (Dec 29, 2022)

Aren't people in general just sort of dumb and interact with things on the most surface of levels? The amount of "want sum fuk?" conversations I got on dating apps was tremendous enough to make me pretty short while on the apps with just about anyone.

I feel bad for people trying to date now. Organic is better, but everyone is socially retarded now, and irl experiences are so atomized even when they do exist that I don't know how people do it these days.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 29, 2022)

Online dating doesn't work.
For every success story there are ten or twenty more complaints about fake pics, deceiving angles, lies, etc.
I gave up on it years ago. Now with everyone who has a phone having internet access, I can't imagine how awful it is.
Work on yourself until you are comfortable approaching the opposite sex in person.
At least you will know what they look like.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Dec 30, 2022)

Lady Bizness said:


> I feel bad for people trying to date now. Organic is better, but everyone is socially retarded now, and irl experiences are so atomized even when they do exist that I don't know how people do it these days.


You don't.
Go out there in the real and tell me how many young people aren't on their phones 95% of the time, like while driving or eating.


cybertoaster said:


> Havent seen real time in a while but that has to be the video with the least amount of applause/reaction ever. Even maher's audience of centre-left liberals can't give less of a shit about this problem it seems.


Nobody cares about men except other men usually. Not until there's a collective "Oh shit" moment in society and even then there may not be.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 30, 2022)

♂CANAM productions♂ said:


> Nobody cares about men except other men usually. Not until there's a collective "Oh shit" moment in society and even then there may not be.


Not even most other men care, even some of the ones directly affected deny this. And the collective moment its already happening, thing is this phenomenon goes completely against the current ideological standpoint that no matter what _men simply can't be victims_, thus just attempting to solve this issue is asking for the kind of trouble that can end your entire career.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Dec 30, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> Not even most other men care, even some of the ones directly affected deny this. And the collective moment its already happening, thing is this phenomenon goes completely against the current ideological standpoint that no matter what _men simply can't be victims_, thus just attempting to solve this issue is asking for the kind of trouble that can end your entire career.


It's a hard problem and one that seems to have been plaguing the west for a while.
Liberty, egality, fraternity or death is the cornerstone of a republican system of government. But how can one help a brother who refuses assistance? How can one recieve help if his brothers refuse to help him?


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Dec 30, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> Not even most other men care, even some of the ones directly affected deny this. And the collective moment its already happening, thing is this phenomenon goes completely against the current ideological standpoint that no matter what _men simply can't be victims_, thus just attempting to solve this issue is asking for the kind of trouble that can end your entire career.


That then begs the question what will be the thing or set of things that set off this powder keg?


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 30, 2022)

My response rate on like OKCupid is like 30%-40%. I just have impossible standards for myself and for other people so I end up meeting very few back when i was on it. But I like talking with new people, before journalism became a corporate, SJW-infested shitshow it was my dream job. I've had so many long convos with women on dating sites.  Weirdly enough they get even more intense when you dont meet them within a short time in some cases, cause then they "trust you" as some friend who isn´t into just getting laid asap and start spilling the beans on their private life like there's no tomorrow in some cases.  Women have weird stories compared to guys, I Swear to god, our lives are much more simple. 

Give people bait, let them hook on it, then let them talk about stuff.
Like see what they get triggered by, throw out stuff, ideas/experiences youve had/ask them about themselves, then when you got them on the line keep them thrashing.

I usually comment on something in their profile and then relate to it with something of my own and then ask a follow up question.
But I mean it depends on if you´re in it for game or in it for a relationship too.


----------



## 56 others (Dec 30, 2022)

If I didn't have to hold a conversation with dating app "people" to get laid, I wouldnt either


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 30, 2022)

Car Won't Crank said:


> That then begs the question what will be the thing or set of things that set off this powder keg?


I guess nothing will do it? the brunt of the cost of all this goes to society and we're living in the fuck-you-got-mine era so nobody cares as long as it isn't a problem for them.

And when it is, what they gonna do? go against dating apps? social media? they got lobbyists, do you?. And besides its not like society its condemning them over this, what little opposition they get nowadays comes from things like election meddling (depending on the side), spreading wrongthink and ironically enough being harmful for the mental health of women, but not men. Nobody cares about privacy either, to name another big issue that gets brushed aside.

If you mean what this leads to I would say just an increase of male suicides, levels of which are already war-level but it still gets brushed off. The rate of man-on-woman violence is actually going down to the point advocates of even more radical feminism have to constantly increase the definition of what violence against women is else their numbers wont add up and support (money) will dry up. These are also the zealots that cannot and will not under any circumstances consider men to be victims of the current system, so the only way to counter them is to turn them into ideologically pariahs condemned by society at large. Good luck doing that when they sit at the top of media, academia and government.

And even if real violence against women goes up and you got a bunch of women getting killed by angry incels or school shootings specifically targeting women those will only be used to further the current narrative rather than wonder why things got so bad.

So in short, we're looking at a social death spiral.


TrulyMan said:


> My response rate on like OKCupid is like 30%-40%. I just have impossible standards for myself and for other people so I end up meeting very few back when i was on it. But I like talking with new people, before journalism became a corporate, SJW-infested shitshow it was my dream job. I've had so many long convos with women on dating sites.  Weirdly enough they get even more intense when you dont meet them within a short time in some cases, cause then they "trust you" as some friend who isn´t into just getting laid asap and start spilling the beans on their private life like there's no tomorrow in some cases.


That must have been over a decade ago because nowadays women don't want to talk, you have to carry the conversation most of the time.

Also most women consider these apps to be just for hookups and if you don't/can't be physically there then they'll just unmatch/ghost you and move to the next match until they get what they want, its that simple.


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 30, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> I guess nothing will do it? the brunt of the cost of all this goes to society and we're living in the fuck-you-got-mine era so nobody cares as long as it isn't a problem for them.
> 
> And when it is, what they gonna do? go against dating apps? social media? they got lobbyists, do you?. And besides its not like society its condemning them over this, what little opposition they get nowadays comes from things like election meddling (depending on the side), spreading wrongthink and ironically enough being harmful for the mental health of women, but not men.
> 
> ...


Like 3 years ago at the latest and I was the one ghosting most of the women. But thats an other issue Ive had my whole life, although not an incel and in a relationship now and then I´ve had moments where I basically volcel myself without really trying to because of various archaic notions of love and relationships. Though Ive kinda grown out of it in the last few years realizing I probably should´ve just said "fuck it" and fucked around more. Again, if you´re truly interested in getting to know new people or getting to "understand" people, then having a conversation, especially online, is very easy.  But many people, (perhaps especially guys, due to all the frustration of not getting responses) are not actually looking for that, but instead looking to lure people into thinking that they like them to get something out of it. Alas that is the social game of life in general. I dont so people, incl perhaps women, can sniff that out maybe and then I get more responses? I dont know.

Anyway, I Just watched an episode of JSC with this lacrose player who "accidentally" hit his girlfriend too hard in an argument and killed her.

Apparently they loved each other but were in constant fights, with both of them cheating, him with three girls at once and she with guys in his own sport. Im kinda glad i avoided that shit in high school, because I took stuff like promises way too seriously and might have gone off the rails if shit hit the fan in a particularly bad time.  Over time Ive just realized Im never gonna live up to my own extreme ethical standards either, so shit, why look for other people who do?

But I dont push my BS on other people, I just used to ghost them (women esp) when I either I failed some kind of expacation they might have of me or when they failed mine.  I guess I was a bit insecure, though sincere and outgoing.



edit: In terms of years and things changing, Id venture to guess Id easily get my response rate up even higher nowdays. 
People are so fucking lonely. Like Im lonely, everyone are lonely, even people surrounded by friends and family are lonely. 
Everyone present their best, but fake side on social media, everyone are afraid of saying what they really think for fear of being cancelled or ostracized. People move around more, its more globalized, people dont know their neighbors. 
Both men and women are yearning to find people to truly connect to.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 30, 2022)

TrulyMan said:


> then having a conversation, especially online, is very easy.


Dunno, I been online for a long time and having a conversation nowadays its really hard, everybody seems like they got some form of induced adhd and can't hold a thought let alone express it. 


TrulyMan said:


> People are so fucking lonely. Like Im lonely, everyone are lonely, even people surrounded by friends and family are lonely.


But many prefer to be alone rather than do the effort to not be, and in this age of unending entertainment on demand its easier for them to remain lazy and alone since the constant stream of content keeps the bad thoughts away.


TrulyMan said:


> Everyone present their best, but fake side on social media, everyone are afraid of saying what they really think for fear of being cancelled or ostracized. People move around more, its more globalized, people dont know their neighbors.


I know, but this applies to everything not just dating.

My opinion is that social decay will continue due to the economics of this process. Lone, bitter and angry people tend to consume more, its that simple.


TrulyMan said:


> Both men and women are yearning to find people to truly connect to.


Are they? because for me it seems they, particularly women but also men, want someone who can stand them but wont require them having to do the same, you know what I'm saying?


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 30, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> Dunno, I been online for a long time and having a conversation nowadays its really hard, everybody seems like they got some form of induced adhd and can't hold a thought let alone express it.
> 
> But many prefer to be alone rather than do the effort to not be, and in this age of unending entertainment on demand its easier for them to remain lazy and alone since the constant stream of content keeps the bad thoughts away.
> 
> ...


Maybe our demographics are different and we're looking for different people and have too different outlooks on life for my advice to be applicable.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 30, 2022)

TrulyMan said:


> Maybe our demographics are different and we're looking for different people and have too different outlooks on life for my advice to be applicable.


Dunno, are you a boomer? what's your age bracket?


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 30, 2022)

I dont post that stuff on Kiwifarms, sorry bro.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 30, 2022)

TrulyMan said:


> I dont post that stuff on Kiwifarms, sorry bro.


No need to powerlevel just say if you're above or below 40


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 30, 2022)

Below


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Dec 31, 2022)

♂CANAM productions♂ said:


> Liberty, egality, fraternity


Wait a minute, I've seen this before. YOU'RE A FROG!


----------

